# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  ich bin gegen alles!

## schiene

schaut euch mal die HP an und lest nen bisschen.Auf irgendeinem TV Kanal hab ich mal was gesehen über ihn.Der typ ist für mich einfach nur krank im Kopf obwohl er (leider)manchmal garnicht so unrecht hat.Klingt zwar jetzt sehr wiedersprüchlich aber schaut selbst und bildet euch eure Meinung.
ich wünsche euch viel Spaß auf der Seite.  ::  
Guckt ihr hier:
http://onkelsepp.on.funpic.de/

----------


## Met Prik

Der ist ja echt der Brueller, der Typ. Wo haben sie den denn ausgegraben?  ::

----------


## schiene

Der Moralapostel der Welt schlechthin,möchte nicht wissen wieviele Gerichte und Anwälte er mit mirgendwelchen sinnlosen Klagen beschäftigt.

----------

Nach dem Gästebucheintrag von heute...




> Huhu! Haimdal! schonmal gef****?
> Heimdal und Einsiedler:


...hat Phommel die Site auch schon besucht, odda   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Was is'en dat für 'ne Sekte????

Das kann doch nur ein fake sein, oder?

----------


## Dieter

> Der Moralapostel der Welt schlechthin,möchte nicht wissen wieviele Gerichte und Anwälte er mit mirgendwelchen sinnlosen Klagen beschäftigt.


Das is doch verarsche, schnallst Du das nicht?

----------


## schiene

Die Seite schon,aber den Typen gibts,der war schon in Stern TV und anderen Sendungen wo er seine Meinung kund tat.

----------


## Erich

Hab neulich auch sone Spinner-site gefunden. Kritik unerwünscht, "Gästebuch" wird täglich zensiert - habs probiert (und war nicht mal so schlimm, was ich reingeschrieben habe :aetsch: )

hier

----------


## Robert

> Hab neulich auch sone Spinner-site gefunden. Kritik unerwünscht, "Gästebuch" wird täglich zensiert - ...


Wenn ich so unformatierte Texte zu sehen bekomme drehe ich sofort wieder ab...

----------


## Met Prik

> habs probiert (und war nicht mal so schlimm, was ich reingeschrieben habe :aetsch: )


  :cool:  Klasse Eintrag fuer ein Gaestebuch :respekt:

----------


## Erich

> Zitat von heimwerker
> 
> habs probiert (und war nicht mal so schlimm, was ich reingeschrieben habe :aetsch: )
> 
> 
>   Klasse Eintrag fuer ein Gaestebuch :respekt:


...Eintrag iss schon wieder weg (keine Ahnung, ob Du das von mir erwischt hast, da wird schneller gelöscht, als man tippen kann)...

----------


## Samuianer

Ich bin dafuer das wir dagegen sind!

Gegen was?

----------


## big_cloud

Solche Spinner werden in den USA zum President gewaehlt

----------


## big_cloud

Siehe Schorsch Dabbelju

----------


## Samuianer

wie jetzt?

----------


## schiene

> schaut euch mal die HP an und lest nen bisschen.Auf irgendeinem TV Kanal hab ich mal was gesehen über ihn.Der typ ist für mich einfach nur krank im Kopf obwohl er (leider)manchmal garnicht so unrecht hat.Klingt zwar jetzt sehr wiedersprüchlich aber schaut selbst und bildet euch eure Meinung.
> ich wünsche euch viel Spaß auf der Seite.  
> Guckt ihr hier:
> http://onkelsepp.on.funpic.de/


Wieso funzt der Link nicht mehr  ::  ,was habt ihr ihm denn alles geschrieben? :respekt: das die Seite nicht mehr existiert

----------


## Daniel Sun

Vielleicht gab das schon zu viel Traffic!?

----------


## Erich

Na iss doch prima, hat jemand ne andre Site von der Art zum kaputtspielen?  ::

----------


## schiene

Das dürfte sein Forum sein.....
http://ncforum.argon163.server4free.de/ ... 994bdb2bd2

----------


## Erich

Oh Mann, hoffentlich liest unser Fadder [s]Abraham[/s], äh Admin nicht die dortigen Forenregeln, das könnt sonst hier voll ins Auge gehen   ::

----------

Da hast recht Erich:

§3 Artikulieren Sie sich! Massive Entgleisungen, grobe Rechtschreibfehler und Dummheit sind ein Grund zum Rauswurf

Enrico allein zu Haus! :smt117

----------

Aber mal im Ernst, so geschädigt wie die da kann man doch wirklich nicht sein. Der gehört doch weggesperrt! Schäuble, bitte mach mir die Online-Überwachung!

----------


## Erich

> Da hast recht Erich:
> 
> §3 Artikulieren Sie sich! Massive Entgleisungen, grobe Rechtschreibfehler und Dummheit sind ein Grund zum Rauswurf
> 
> Enrico allein zu Haus! :smt117


nee, dann geht er selber als einer der Ersten (wegen der Rechtschreibung)  ::  

Upps, glaube das war jetzt mein eigener Rauswurf  ::  

Ich mochte Euch Alle!

Erich

----------

Willste jetzt schon wieder höreen (lesen), dass du, verdammt noch mal, bleiben sollst!?

----------


## Erich

Logisch, sone Seelenmassage tut doch gut  ::

----------

Massagen hol dir besser im LOS ab, ich bin da, bei männlichen Probanden, etwas ungeübt!

----------


## Enrico

Erich! Das ging zu weit!

Wart nur am Samstag!!!!!!!!!! ..........

----------

Muss er dann die Gülle aus der rosa Laube entsorgen?

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Enrico

Mal sehen wo ich noch welche herbekomme so schnell.....

----------


## Erich

> Erich! Das ging zu weit!
> 
> Wart nur am Samstag!!!!!!!!!! ..........


Was dann - Laube mit Gülle streichen? Kann mir ja ne Wäscheklammer auf die Nase machen. Aber sone kackgrüne Farbe würde sich gut machen als Anstrich, wenn ich kurz drüber nachdenke  ::  

Jetzt aber mal weg von OT! Wer meldet sich im Spinnerforum noch mit an? Ich brauche dringend mal seelischen Beistand, das test ich mal aus :aetsch:

----------

Wer meldet sich im Spinnerforum noch mit an? Ich brauche dringend mal seelischen Beistand, das test ich mal aus  



*Denke und hoffe, da bleibst du einsam!*

Sonst wäre ich hie echt falsch!

Grüße und Gute Nacht!

Volker

----------


## Erich

> Wer meldet sich im Spinnerforum noch mit an? Ich brauche dringend mal seelischen Beistand, das test ich mal aus  
> 
> 
> 
> *Denke und hoffe, da bleibst du einsam!*
> 
> Sonst wäre ich hie echt falsch!
> 
> Grüße und Gute Nacht!
> ...


Wo bleibt Dein Sinn für Ironie?

Schlaf gut

Erich

----------

> Zitat von *Enrico*
> 
> Aber sone kackgrüne Farbe würde sich gut machen als Anstrich, wenn ich kurz drüber nachdenke


Trabbiblau wäre doch noch eine Alternative.   ::  

René

----------


## schiene

Das könnte man auch einführen?nen Einstellungstest  ::   ::  
http://ncforum.argon163.server4free.de/ ... php?t=1356

und an dem Spruch kann sich mal der Huber nen Beispiel nehmen.So wird das geschrieben...
"0 Tage und 3 Stunden seit der letzten Verbannung eines Taugenichts."  :cool: 

das heißt auch nicht "gesperrt"sondern VERBANNT :aetsch: 

WOW,da kann man noch einiges lernen........

----------


## Samuianer

'n Forum mit Gulag Effekt - hat ja auch was...

----------


## Erich

"Lobet den Herrn mit Zimbelklängen, lobet ihn mit Jubelzimbeln"

Wassen das?  :: 

Hoffentlich wird das nicht beim Eignungstest gefragt :traurig: 

Also, unter "Jubelzimbel" könnt ich mir ja noch was vorstellen, aber das wollen die sicher nicht hören :aetsch:

----------


## Erich

Die hamm hier bestimmt nen Spion, das kommt, wenn man sich anmelden will:

"Eine Registrierung in diesem Forum ist zur Zeit nicht erlaubt.
Bitte versuchen Sie es zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nochmal."

Son Mist, ich hatte grade meinen Heiligenschein frisch aufpoliert :aetsch:

----------


## Erich

Au Backe, das ist noch schlimmer:

http://netzwacht.ws/seiten000/index1.php

Und die missbrauchen auch noch unser Ostdeutsches Ampelmännchen, das find ich voll daneben!

----------


## Samuianer

> Au Backe, das ist noch schlimmer:
> .........
> Und die missbrauchen auch noch unser Ostdeutsches Ampelmännchen,....


Missbrauch ist doch strafbar, meine ich mal so...

----------

> Die hamm hier bestimmt nen Spion, das kommt, wenn man sich anmelden will:
> 
> "Eine Registrierung in diesem Forum ist zur Zeit nicht erlaubt.
> Bitte versuchen Sie es zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nochmal."
> 
> Son Mist, ich hatte grade meinen Heiligenschein frisch aufpoliert :aetsch:


Wie, haste du es schon wieder bei Nuss Pli probiert
?

----------


## big_cloud

Der Link zu Netzwacht funktioniert nur noch mit Copy 'n' Paste

----------


## Erich

Wenn die Mitgliederzahlen dort stimmen, dann halte ich es für wahrscheinlich, dass unser Schwätzchen hier schon einer davon mitbekommen und dort angeklingelt hat...

----------

Weiss gar nich was ihr wollt, dass könnete doch auch im Brotaufstrichforum stehen:

Danke! Endlich mal eine vernünftige Antwort. Nein, sie küssen sich schon länger heimlich hinter meinem Rücken. Aber ich liebe sie doch so sehr! 

Was soll ich bloß tuen? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 

Peter Hans.  hehe und den gib es da auch

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Erich

> Weiss gar nich was ihr wollt, dass könnete doch auch im Brotaufstrichforum stehen:
> 
> Danke! Endlich mal eine vernünftige Antwort. Nein, sie küssen sich schon länger heimlich hinter meinem Rücken. Aber ich liebe sie doch so sehr! 
> 
> Was soll ich bloß tuen? 
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
> 
> Peter Hans.  hehe und den gib es da auch
> ...


Sach mal Volker, bist du der Taugenichts, den sie vor einer Stunde dort verbannt haben?  ::  

Würd ich als Auszeichnung nehmen

Erich

----------

Klar, Erich, Pilatus wars, hehe

----------


## schiene

Ihr seit alles ungläubige und kommt in die Hölle oder noch schlimmer.... in den Isaan  ::

----------


## Erich

Wurde gerade aus einer lustigen Plauderei verbannt:

http://www.nckanal.de.vu/

Hab nur sonem Dummdödel geantwortet, dass ich Abi habe und ihn gefragt, ob er die Hauptschule gerade so mit Ach und Krach geschafft hat... dann bekam ich noch 15 Sekunden und das wars  ::

----------


## schiene

Seit diesem Bild bin ich auch gegen Misswahlen

----------

